# bear guide in deep crap



## Quack Addict

OTIS doesn't show a match for his name. I wonder what the "terms of probation" are...

Seems as though he got off light. Real light.


----------



## Bearboy

Count 1 - Use of the computer  dismissed  max penalty 1 year
Count 2  Charter boat  delay of sentence  max 1 year
Count 3  No certificate for the boat  dismissed  max penalty 1 year
Count 4  Bear gallbladder  Dismissed
Count 5  Running taxidermy without a permit (actually permit expired)  delay of sentence
Count 6  Bear meat  bear skulls - delay of sentence


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Quack Addict

Bearboy said:


> Count 1 - Use of the computer  dismissed  max penalty 1 year
> Count 2  Charter boat  delay of sentence  max 1 year
> Count 3  No certificate for the boat  dismissed  max penalty 1 year
> Count 4  Bear gallbladder  Dismissed
> Count 5  Running taxidermy without a permit (actually permit expired)  delay of sentence
> Count 6  Bear meat  bear skulls - delay of sentence


Yup, and the delayed sentence stuff goes away if he successfully completes the terms of his probation. I expected to see him buying soap on a rope for at least a little while.

Terms of probation use to be shown on OTIS (and maybe they still are) but I couldn't find his name. Maybe he's on secret probation?


----------



## Nostromo

Quack Addict said:


> OTIS doesn't show a match for his name. I wonder what the "terms of probation" are...
> 
> Seems as though he got off light. Real light.


Anybody catch the name of his attorney?


----------



## billya

From what I read,(below) I do not see him doing any time.

A Chassell man was sentenced Monday after pleading guilty to charges related to selling bear parts.

Danny Loyd, 56, pleaded guilty to two counts of wildlife conservation general violation and one count of chartering boat ads for passengers without certification. Charges of using a computer to commit a crime, operating a charter without certificate of inspection and wildlife conservation general violation were dismissed.

Loyd was given a delay of sentence. As long as Loyd does not violate the terms of his probation or operate a charter without proper licensing, all charges will be dropped.

According to the Michigan Department of Natural Resources, Loyd allegedly sold bear meat and organs to undercover investigators. They also established that he was operating a charter fishing business using a vessel that had not been inspected.


----------



## NittanyDoug

Why wouldn't they push for jail if anyone knows?


----------



## perch321

Bearboy or Rooster,will this set precedence for other idiots to start selling bear parts as well?? I cannot believe he got off with virtually nothing!!!! I would think after the time that was put in to the investigation they did not make an example of him and I assume he will be bear guiding as usual this fall.Hopefully nobody sets up a hunt with him..Just a thought


----------



## Quack Addict

NittanyDoug said:


> Why wouldn't they push for jail if anyone knows?


Promised not to do it again :what:


----------



## Rooster Cogburn

Perch, Your concern over this issue is very much appreciated. Reportedly, a trespassing complaint against the individual was made to the DNR law division by the forest manager overseeing an area of CF land in Houghton county. Although the trespass complaint was never listed in the list of violations. We are still trying to find out the specifics on that. 

Still waiting for more details before forming my opinion on the Law Division's failure to get convictions. Could be the local prosecutor and Lloyd's attorney were making deals behind the scene. 

Seeing as MDNR gives away free permits and has NO regulations on guiding in this state it is quite likely Lloyd will be back in action next bear season.


----------



## billya

Have any of you ever hunted or meet him? Seems to me that that everyone is judging on circumstances that they don't know. I understand he has pending charges but I don't see that Quack Addict. can make these assumptions.


----------



## Bearboy

Heck the courts let OJ Simpson off!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Quack Addict

billya said:


> Have any of you ever hunted or meet him? Seems to me that that everyone is judging on circumstances that they don't know. I understand he has pending charges but I don't see that Quack Addict. can make these assumptions.


There are no charges pending - it's a done deal. Maybe he got lucky and caught the prosecutor on a good day where he was willing to look the other way on felony charges, dunno.


----------



## throttle

I guess crime does pay in Houghton County


----------



## Rooster Cogburn

Throttle, I agree crime does pay in Houghton county. Based on what happened to Michigan's most famous guide down in Gaylord I think crime pays down there, too.


----------



## MERGANZER

Why dismiss the gall bladder charges??? I always thought that was one of the bigger violations due to the poaching/black market circles.

Ganzer


----------



## Bearboy

I don't wonder at all when someone " gets away with something " 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## thongg

guess those internet law degrees are not worth much


----------



## husky_t_snowdog

throttle said:


> I guess crime does pay in Houghton County


They worry way to much about the college kids drinking up here. The prosecutor gets it easy up here because he never has to work for convictions because its all about keeping Tech students in check.


----------



## srconnell22

Rooster Cogburn said:


> Throttle, I agree crime does pay in Houghton county. Based on what happened to Michigan's most famous guide down in Gaylord I think crime pays down there, too.



That had nothing to do with crime paying to anyone but the re-election campaigns of the prosecutor, judge and state rep. As cut and dry as can be with video tape to prove it. A damn shame is what that was. Complete bull**it.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn

A friend of mine did the foia on the cabela cowboy's case in Gaylord. My reaction in reading it was the same as your's. Wish the general public could have been well informed on how that played out.


----------



## srconnell22

Rooster Cogburn said:


> A friend of mine did the foia on the cabela cowboy's case in Gaylord. My reaction in reading it was the same as your's. Wish the general public could have been well informed on how that played out.



Who was that, Doug M.?


----------



## Rooster Cogburn

You must have a crystal ball. 

Actually, I believe I did see the video, too. I seem to remember seeing the Cabela cowboy being sprayed down with scent blocker by his butler at the start of the hunt.


----------



## srconnell22

Rooster Cogburn said:


> You must have a crystal ball.
> 
> Actually, I believe I did see the video, too. I seem to remember seeing the Cabela cowboy being sprayed down with scent blocker by his butler at the start of the hunt.


If you didn't, you can watch it here: http://vimeo.com/channels/550684/81073744

This is the second version of the story to add in the "dogs barking" at the neighbors and the landowner "grabbing his dog", also adding in the footage of the bird dog at the dead bear that he used to get around the law.

The first version of the story contained none of that, but that was before the DNR took his bear.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn

This incident is an utter disgrace. MDNR's attorneys should have appealed the decision and backed up their C.O.

I have two good friends who took a young tribal member on a bear hunt. He had a tribal tag. Neither of my friends had a firearm with them. They treed a bear and the boy shot it and tagged it and registered it. MDNR charged them with killing a bear illegally...lamely stating treeing a bear is the same thing as killing it. They went to court. I believe it was in Cheyboygan County. They tried to get my friends to roll over and accept a watered down charge. They said they didn't do anything wrong and refused. The kangaroo court found them guilty. They went all the way to the state appeals court where they were found not guilty. MDNR took it to the state supreme court! The court refused to hear it. So, there you have it....MDNR is very selective in who they will go after.

The Upper Peninsula Bear Houndmen's Association was deeply concerned over the presidence this case could set by a treed bear being regarded as an illegal bear kill (only in Michigan could such an idea be spawned). So, UPBHA kicked in over $10,000 for the legal defense.


----------



## billya

What was the issue/charges with the video posted?


----------



## srconnell22

billya said:


> What was the issue/charges with the video posted?



He killed a bear in the red oak unit while hunting over bait on the last day of season. 

In the red oak unit the first day of season is reserved for bait hunters only, there are no hounds allowed in the woods at all. The last two days of season are reserved for hound hunting only.


----------



## Callinalldeer

Did it take him 5 years to get a tag or 8 years???


----------



## Bearboy

Nice article explaining this in MBHA's February bear facts...( Houghton county)


----------



## Rooster Cogburn

I read the article in Bear Facts, but failed to see where it was mentioned he is a bear guide. Didn't see it in any of the press releases either. 

Seeing as he pled guilty on a couple of charges I am wondering if MDNR will ban him from receiving a state land use permit for guiding.


----------



## Bearboy

2500 restitution


----------



## thongg

DNR need to get some money since the court dismissed all charges pending payment of court cost A 6 year investigation and got a safety violation on the boat with undercover DNR on a fishing charter and sale of 2 galls and bear meat from legal bear. They the DNR forgot that over the years they asked for galls so they could set up purchase stings they got 13 in all. Hi Charlie


----------

